# gigantic arp table



## samspeed (Nov 16, 2010)

After 10day uptime in my box gigant number of expired arp entries, and I cant clear them with [cmd=]arp -da[/cmd] command. 

How I delete this arp entries ?


```
#arp -da
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
arp: writing to routing socket: Invalid argument
```

[cmd=]arp -a >file[/cmd] create file with size above 500MBytes with next lines:


```
----------cut-------
zaqd3871ecf.zaq.ne.jp (211.135.30.207) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
? (94.244.77.194) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
c-71-195-101-228.hsd1.ca.comcast.net (71.195.101.228) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
static-38-33-61-95.ipcom.comunitel.net (95.61.33.38) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
CPE-124-183-139-197.lns15.ken.bigpond.net.au (124.183.139.197) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
53579ADB.cm-6-8c.dynamic.ziggo.nl (83.87.154.219) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
226.160.249.62.customer.cdi.no (62.249.160.226) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
adsl-ull-164-166.48-151.net24.it (151.48.166.164) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
92-55-237-35.net.pbthawe.eu (92.55.237.35) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
c-68-49-92-172.hsd1.md.comcast.net (68.49.92.172) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
host67-186-dynamic.11-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it (87.11.186.67) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
public63358.xdsl.centertel.pl (79.163.247.126) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
catv-89-133-182-111.catv.broadband.hu (89.133.182.111) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
? (77.232.15.143) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
8.Red-88-22-99.staticIP.rima-tde.net (88.22.99.8) at (incomplete) on bridge0 expired [bridge]
---------and so on----------
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

With what version of FreeBSD (and architecture?)? 

How is your network set up?


----------



## samspeed (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry, current 9.0 - amd64


----------



## samspeed (Nov 16, 2010)

```
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether ec:17:31:a4:dd:b0
        inet 172.17.1.200 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 172.17.255.255
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 500 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: re1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 500 port 2 priority 128 path cost 55
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2010)

samspeed said:
			
		

> sorry, current 9.0 - amd64



Any particular reason you're running -CURRENT? You do realize it's a work in progress that can and will contain bugs and instabilities?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you get (even incomplete) arp entries of external public IP networks on there? You should only see arp entries for the network you're bridging. Post the following:

/etc/rc.conf
[cmd=]ifconfig -a[/cmd]
[cmd=]netstat -rn[/cmd]

And use [code] tags.


----------



## Alt (Nov 16, 2010)

samspeed probably you have some IP-addr misconfig in ifconfig. Something like 0.0.0.0/0...
Anyway, show whole output (ifconfig -a)


----------



## samspeed (Nov 17, 2010)

*config and etc*

kernel compiled GENERIC + 


```
options         LIBICONV
options         MSDOSFS_ICONV
options         CD9660_ICONV
options         IPFIREWALL
options         DUMMYNET
options         IPDIVERT
options         MROUTING
options         RADIX_MPATH
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ
options ALTQ_RED
options ALTQ_RIO
options ALTQ_HFSC
options ALTQ_CDNR
options ALTQ_PRIQ
options         LIBALIAS
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         IPFIREWALL_NAT
options         ROUTETABLES=16
```

ifconfig -a


```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=219b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:1b:21:7b:38:00
        inet 192.168.4.200 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 192.168.4.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
re0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=389b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:24:1d:c6:2f:fc
        inet 10.2.0.139 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.2.0.255
        inet6 fe80::224:1dff:fec6:2ffc%re0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
re1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3898<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:24:1d:c6:2f:ec
        inet 192.168.254.1 netmask 0xfffffffc broadcast 192.168.254.3
        inet6 fe80::224:1dff:fec6:2fec%re1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:11:95:bb:26:aa
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
wlan1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2048
        ether 00:11:95:bb:26:aa
        inet6 fe80::211:95ff:febb:26aa%wlan1 prefixlen 64 tentative scopeid 0x8
        inet 192.168.252.200 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.252.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
        ssid 123456 channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid 00:11:95:bb:26:aa
        regdomain NONE country RU outdoor ecm authmode OPEN privacy OFF
        txpower 30 scanvalid 60 pureg protmode OFF wme burst dtimperiod 1 -dfs
bridge0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether ec:17:31:a4:dd:b0
        inet 172.17.1.200 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 172.17.255.255
        id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
        maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 100 timeout 1200
        root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
        member: tap3 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 17 priority 128 path cost 2000000
        member: re1 flags=143<LEARNING,DISCOVER,AUTOEDGE,AUTOPTP>
                ifmaxaddr 0 port 3 priority 128 path cost 55
tap4: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:bd:4f:6b:00:04
        inet 192.168.4.1 netmask 0xfffffffc broadcast 192.168.4.3
        inet6 fe80::2bd:4fff:fe6b:4%tap4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xc
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        Opened by PID 2479
gif2: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        tunnel inet 172.17.1.200 --> 172.17.1.111
        inet6 fe80::21b:21ff:fe7b:3800%gif2 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xd
        inet 192.168.254.65 --> 192.168.254.66 netmask 0xfffffffc
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        options=1<ACCEPT_REV_ETHIP_VER>
gif3: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        tunnel inet 172.17.1.200 --> 172.17.1.222
        inet6 fe80::21b:21ff:fe7b:3800%gif3 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xe
        inet 192.168.254.69 --> 192.168.254.70 netmask 0xfffffffc
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        options=1<ACCEPT_REV_ETHIP_VER>
gif4: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        tunnel inet 172.17.1.200 --> 172.17.1.150
        inet6 fe80::21b:21ff:fe7b:3800%gif4 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xf
        inet 192.168.254.73 --> 192.168.254.74 netmask 0xfffffffc
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        options=1<ACCEPT_REV_ETHIP_VER>
gif5: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        tunnel inet 172.17.1.200 --> 172.17.1.100
        inet6 fe80::21b:21ff:fe7b:3800%gif5 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x10
        inet 192.168.254.77 --> 192.168.254.78 netmask 0xfffffffc
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        options=1<ACCEPT_REV_ETHIP_VER>
tap3: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        ether 00:bd:1a:9a:04:03
        inet 192.168.254.49 netmask 0xfffffffc broadcast 192.168.254.51
        Opened by PID 60429
ng0: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1492
        inet 80.82.45.xxx --> 80.82.57.xxx netmask 0xffffffff
ng1: flags=88d1<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1400
        inet 217.25.236.xxx --> 195.98.92.xxx netmask 0xffffffff
```

ns# netstat -rn

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            172.17.1.200       US       8862 43582141 bridge
10.2.0.0/24        link#2             U          41     7431    re0
10.2.0.139         link#2             UHS         0        0    lo0
77.45.128.0/17     80.82.57.59        UGS         0     7230    ng0
80.82.32.0/19      80.82.57.59        UGS         0   173213    ng0
80.82.32.10        172.17.1.200       UHS         0        0 bridge
80.82.32.11        172.17.1.200       UHS         0        0 bridge
80.82.32.19        172.17.1.200       UHS         0        0 bridge
80.82.32.27        172.17.1.200       UHS         0        0 bridge
80.82.45.xxx       link#10            UHS         0      145    lo0
80.82.57.59        link#10            UH        949   176598    ng0
84.17.243.19       80.82.57.59        UGHS        0        0    ng0
88.83.192.0/19     80.82.57.59        UGS         0        2    ng0
127.0.0.1          link#7             UH          0   293691    lo0
172.17.0.0/16      link#9             U        1821 97431497 bridge
172.17.1.200       link#9             UHS         0    59842    lo0
172.19.0.0/16      172.17.1.150       UGS         0        0 bridge
192.168.4.0/30     link#12            U         262  2005574   tap4
192.168.4.1        link#12            UHS         0      109    lo0
192.168.4.128/25   link#1             U           7      139    em0
192.168.4.200      link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.149.1      10.2.0.129         UGHS       67 15635747    re0
192.168.251.0/28   192.168.252.100    UGS         0        0  wlan1
192.168.252.0/24   link#8             U           0     1315  wlan1
192.168.252.200    link#8             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.0/30   link#3             U           1     1315    re1
192.168.254.1      link#3             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.48/30  link#17            U           1       35   tap3
192.168.254.49     link#17            UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.64/32  192.168.254.66     UGS         0        0   gif2
192.168.254.65     link#13            UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.66     link#13            UH          0        0   gif2
192.168.254.68/32  192.168.254.70     UGS         0        0   gif3
192.168.254.69     link#14            UHS         0     1627    lo0
192.168.254.70     link#14            UH      33704 17179668   gif3
192.168.254.72/32  192.168.254.74     UGS         0        0   gif4
192.168.254.73     link#15            UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.74     link#15            UH      70044    81868   gif4
192.168.254.76/32  192.168.254.78     UGS         0        0   gif5
192.168.254.77     link#16            UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.254.78     link#16            UH        397     1047   gif5
195.98.64.65       10.2.0.129         UGHS        0       13    re0
195.98.64.66       10.2.0.129         UGHS        0       13    re0
195.98.92.xxx      link#11            UH     279230   333901    ng1
217.25.236.xxx     link#11            UHS         0      312    lo0
224.0.0.0/4        9e:f2:6c:94:8b:a4  US          0        0 bridge
```


----------



## samspeed (Nov 17, 2010)

*sysctl*


```
net.local.stream.recvspace: 65535
net.local.stream.sendspace: 65535
net.local.dgram.recvspace: 4096
net.local.dgram.maxdgram: 2048
net.local.seqpacket.recvspace: 8192
net.local.seqpacket.maxseqpacket: 8192
net.local.taskcount: 0
net.local.recycled: 0
net.local.inflight: 0
net.inet.ip.forwarding: 1
net.inet.ip.redirect: 1
net.inet.ip.ttl: 64
net.inet.ip.rtexpire: 3600
net.inet.ip.rtminexpire: 10
net.inet.ip.rtmaxcache: 128
net.inet.ip.sourceroute: 0
net.inet.ip.intr_queue_maxlen: 256
net.inet.ip.intr_queue_drops: 0
net.inet.ip.accept_sourceroute: 0
net.inet.ip.keepfaith: 0
net.inet.ip.gifttl: 30
net.inet.ip.same_prefix_carp_only: 0
net.inet.ip.subnets_are_local: 0
net.inet.ip.random_id_total: 0
net.inet.ip.random_id_collisions: 0
net.inet.ip.random_id_period: 8192
net.inet.ip.mcast.loop: 1
net.inet.ip.mcast.maxsocksrc: 128
net.inet.ip.mcast.maxgrpsrc: 512
net.inet.ip.fastforwarding: 0
net.inet.ip.fw.static_count: 2844
net.inet.ip.fw.default_to_accept: 0
net.inet.ip.fw.tables_max: 128
net.inet.ip.fw.default_rule: 65535
net.inet.ip.fw.verbose_limit: 0
net.inet.ip.fw.verbose: 0
net.inet.ip.fw.autoinc_step: 100
net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass: 1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_keepalive: 1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_short_lifetime: 5
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_udp_lifetime: 10
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_rst_lifetime: 1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_fin_lifetime: 1
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_syn_lifetime: 20
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_ack_lifetime: 300
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_max: 4096
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_count: 0
net.inet.ip.fw.curr_dyn_buckets: 256
net.inet.ip.fw.dyn_buckets: 256
net.inet.ip.fw.enable: 1
net.inet.ip.maxfragpackets: 1775
net.inet.ip.output_flowtable_size: 32768
net.inet.ip.maxfragsperpacket: 16
net.inet.ip.fragpackets: 50
net.inet.ip.check_interface: 0
net.inet.ip.random_id: 0
net.inet.ip.sendsourcequench: 0
net.inet.ip.process_options: 1
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.track_global_addresses: 0
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.param_proc_limit: 25
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.chunk_proc_limit: 5
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.initialising_chunk_proc_limit: 2
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.accept_global_ootb_addip: 0
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.error_on_ootb: 1
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.hashtable_size: 2003
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.holddown_timer: 0
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.shutdown_timer: 15
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.up_timer: 300
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.init_timer: 15
net.inet.ip.alias.sctp.log_level: 0
net.inet.icmp.maskrepl: 0
net.inet.icmp.icmplim: 200
net.inet.icmp.bmcastecho: 0
net.inet.icmp.quotelen: 8
net.inet.icmp.reply_from_interface: 0
net.inet.icmp.reply_src:
net.inet.icmp.icmplim_output: 1
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect: 0
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect: 0
net.inet.icmp.maskfake: 0
net.inet.igmp.gsrdelay: 10
net.inet.igmp.default_version: 3
net.inet.igmp.legacysupp: 0
net.inet.igmp.v2enable: 1
net.inet.igmp.v1enable: 1
net.inet.igmp.sendlocal: 1
net.inet.igmp.sendra: 1
net.inet.igmp.recvifkludge: 1
net.inet.tcp.rfc1323: 1
net.inet.tcp.mssdflt: 536
net.inet.tcp.keepidle: 7200000
net.inet.tcp.keepintvl: 75000
net.inet.tcp.sendspace: 65535
net.inet.tcp.recvspace: 65535
net.inet.tcp.keepinit: 75000
net.inet.tcp.delacktime: 100
net.inet.tcp.v6mssdflt: 1220
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.purge: 0
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.prune: 300
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.expire: 3600
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.count: 1531
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.bucketlimit: 30
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.hashsize: 512
net.inet.tcp.hostcache.cachelimit: 15360
net.inet.tcp.read_locking: 1
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_max: 262144
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc: 16384
net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_auto: 1
net.inet.tcp.insecure_rst: 0
net.inet.tcp.ecn.maxretries: 1
net.inet.tcp.ecn.enable: 0
net.inet.tcp.abc_l_var: 2
net.inet.tcp.rfc3465: 1
net.inet.tcp.rfc3390: 1
net.inet.tcp.rfc3042: 1
net.inet.tcp.drop_synfin: 0
net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack: 1
net.inet.tcp.blackhole: 0
net.inet.tcp.log_in_vain: 0
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_max: 262144
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc: 8192
net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_auto: 1
net.inet.tcp.tso: 1
net.inet.tcp.newreno: 1
net.inet.tcp.local_slowstart_flightsize: 4
net.inet.tcp.slowstart_flightsize: 1
net.inet.tcp.path_mtu_discovery: 1
net.inet.tcp.reass.overflows: 424
net.inet.tcp.reass.cursegments: 0
net.inet.tcp.reass.maxsegments: 3612
net.inet.tcp.sack.globalholes: 0
net.inet.tcp.sack.globalmaxholes: 65536
net.inet.tcp.sack.maxholes: 128
net.inet.tcp.sack.enable: 1
net.inet.tcp.isn_reseed_interval: 0
net.inet.tcp.icmp_may_rst: 1
net.inet.tcp.pcbcount: 2965
net.inet.tcp.do_tcpdrain: 1
net.inet.tcp.tcbhashsize: 4096
net.inet.tcp.log_debug: 0
net.inet.tcp.minmss: 216
net.inet.tcp.syncache.rst_on_sock_fail: 1
net.inet.tcp.syncache.rexmtlimit: 3
net.inet.tcp.syncache.hashsize: 512
net.inet.tcp.syncache.count: 3
net.inet.tcp.syncache.cachelimit: 15360
net.inet.tcp.syncache.bucketlimit: 30
net.inet.tcp.syncookies_only: 0
net.inet.tcp.syncookies: 1
net.inet.tcp.timer_race: 0
net.inet.tcp.per_cpu_timers: 0
net.inet.tcp.finwait2_timeout: 60000
net.inet.tcp.fast_finwait2_recycle: 0
net.inet.tcp.always_keepalive: 1
net.inet.tcp.rexmit_slop: 200
net.inet.tcp.rexmit_min: 30
net.inet.tcp.msl: 30000
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait: 1
net.inet.tcp.maxtcptw: 11360
net.inet.udp.checksum: 1
net.inet.udp.maxdgram: 9216
net.inet.udp.recvspace: 42080
net.inet.udp.blackhole: 0
net.inet.udp.log_in_vain: 0
net.inet.pim.squelch_wholepkt: 0
net.inet.sctp.initial_cwnd: 3
net.inet.sctp.buffer_splitting: 0
net.inet.sctp.vtag_time_wait: 60
net.inet.sctp.nat_friendly_init: 0
net.inet.sctp.enable_sack_immediately: 0
net.inet.sctp.udp_tunneling_port: 0
net.inet.sctp.udp_tunneling_for_client_enable: 0
net.inet.sctp.mobility_fasthandoff: 0
net.inet.sctp.mobility_base: 0
net.inet.sctp.default_frag_interleave: 1
net.inet.sctp.default_cc_module: 0
net.inet.sctp.log_level: 0
net.inet.sctp.max_retran_chunk: 30
net.inet.sctp.min_residual: 1452
net.inet.sctp.strict_data_order: 0
net.inet.sctp.abort_at_limit: 0
net.inet.sctp.hb_max_burst: 4
net.inet.sctp.do_sctp_drain: 1
net.inet.sctp.max_chained_mbufs: 5
net.inet.sctp.abc_l_var: 1
net.inet.sctp.nat_friendly: 1
net.inet.sctp.auth_disable: 0
net.inet.sctp.asconf_auth_nochk: 0
net.inet.sctp.early_fast_retran_msec: 250
net.inet.sctp.early_fast_retran: 0
net.inet.sctp.cwnd_maxburst: 1
net.inet.sctp.cmt_pf: 0
net.inet.sctp.cmt_use_dac: 0
net.inet.sctp.nr_sack_on_off: 0
net.inet.sctp.cmt_on_off: 0
net.inet.sctp.outgoing_streams: 10
net.inet.sctp.add_more_on_output: 1452
net.inet.sctp.path_rtx_max: 5
net.inet.sctp.assoc_rtx_max: 10
net.inet.sctp.init_rtx_max: 8
net.inet.sctp.valid_cookie_life: 60000
net.inet.sctp.init_rto_max: 60000
net.inet.sctp.rto_initial: 3000
net.inet.sctp.rto_min: 1000
net.inet.sctp.rto_max: 60000
net.inet.sctp.secret_lifetime: 3600
net.inet.sctp.shutdown_guard_time: 180
net.inet.sctp.pmtu_raise_time: 600
net.inet.sctp.heartbeat_interval: 30000
net.inet.sctp.asoc_resource: 10
net.inet.sctp.sys_resource: 1000
net.inet.sctp.sack_freq: 2
net.inet.sctp.delayed_sack_time: 200
net.inet.sctp.chunkscale: 10
net.inet.sctp.min_split_point: 2904
net.inet.sctp.pcbhashsize: 256
net.inet.sctp.tcbhashsize: 1024
net.inet.sctp.maxchunks: 7100
net.inet.sctp.maxburst: 4
net.inet.sctp.peer_chkoh: 256
net.inet.sctp.strict_init: 1
net.inet.sctp.loopback_nocsum: 1
net.inet.sctp.strict_sacks: 1
net.inet.sctp.ecn_nonce: 0
net.inet.sctp.ecn_enable: 1
net.inet.sctp.auto_asconf: 1
net.inet.sctp.recvspace: 233016
net.inet.sctp.sendspace: 233016
net.inet.raw.recvspace: 9216
net.inet.raw.maxdgram: 9216
net.inet.accf.unloadable: 0
net.inet.flowtable.stats:
table name: ipv6
        collisions: 0
        allocated: 0
        misses: 22
        max_depth: 0
        free_checks: 9
        frees: 4
        hits: 13
        lookups: 35

table name: ipv4
        collisions: 23593
        allocated: 0
        misses: 5149474
        max_depth: 3
        free_checks: 3243791
        frees: 1095942
        hits: 93240216
        lookups: 98389690

net.inet.flowtable.nmbflows: 99328
net.inet.flowtable.tcp_expire: 86400
net.inet.flowtable.fin_wait_expire: 600
net.inet.flowtable.udp_expire: 300
net.inet.flowtable.syn_expire: 300
net.inet.flowtable.enable: 1
net.inet.flowtable.debug: 0
net.link.generic.system.ifcount: 17
net.link.ether.inet.log_arp_permanent_modify: 1
net.link.ether.inet.log_arp_movements: 1
net.link.ether.inet.log_arp_wrong_iface: 1
net.link.ether.inet.proxyall: 0
net.link.ether.inet.useloopback: 1
net.link.ether.inet.maxtries: 5
net.link.ether.inet.max_age: 1200
net.link.ether.ipfw: 0
net.link.vlan.soft_pad: 0
net.link.bridge.ipfw: 0
net.link.bridge.inherit_mac: 0
net.link.bridge.log_stp: 0
net.link.bridge.pfil_local_phys: 0
net.link.bridge.pfil_member: 1
net.link.bridge.pfil_bridge: 1
net.link.bridge.ipfw_arp: 0
net.link.bridge.pfil_onlyip: 1
net.link.gif.parallel_tunnels: 0
net.link.gif.max_nesting: 1
net.link.log_link_state_change: 1
net.link.ifqmaxlen: 50
net.link.tun.devfs_cloning: 1
net.link.tap.debug: 0
net.link.tap.devfs_cloning: 1
net.link.tap.up_on_open: 0
net.link.tap.user_open: 0
net.bpf.zerocopy_enable: 0
net.bpf.maxinsns: 512
net.bpf.maxbufsize: 524288
net.bpf.bufsize: 4096
net.ifdescr_maxlen: 1024
net.isr.numthreads: 1
net.isr.maxprot: 16
net.isr.defaultqlimit: 256
net.isr.maxqlimit: 10240
net.isr.bindthreads: 0
net.isr.maxthreads: 1
net.isr.direct: 1
net.isr.direct_force: 1
net.raw.recvspace: 8192
net.raw.sendspace: 8192
net.my_fibnum: 0
net.add_addr_allfibs: 1
net.fibs: 16
net.route.netisr_maxqlen: 256
net.graph.msg_version: 8
net.graph.abi_version: 12
net.graph.maxdata: 512
net.graph.maxalloc: 4096
net.graph.threads: 4
net.graph.control.proto: 2
net.graph.data.proto: 1
net.graph.family: 32
net.graph.recvspace: 20480
net.graph.maxdgram: 20480
```


----------



## anomie (Nov 17, 2010)

@samspeed: I have to second the comment about running -CURRENT. Why are you doing that? It looks as though you need this server to act as a layer 3 router and layer 2 bridge. I should think stability would be of critical importance, and -CURRENT is not intended to fill that niche at all. 

My suggestion would be to get to a production-quality (-RELEASE) branch, and then duplicate your networking configuration on it. _Then_, if you're still having problems, we will at least have eliminated a highly probable cause.


----------



## samspeed (Nov 18, 2010)

to anomie. this problem I have more than 1 year, I updated many releases at that time. one of task - is analysis ARP tables for new connections in local network by script. after some days script eat 1 cpu totally and slow down all network connectivity.


----------



## samspeed (Nov 18, 2010)

today I tried 
`ifconfig bridge0 maxaddr 300`
`ifconfig bridge0 ifmaxaddr re1 300`
`ifconfig bridge0 ifmaxaddr tap3 300`
now table have about 5000 arp entries


----------



## samspeed (Nov 26, 2010)

by night 180000 entries. it much better than in past, but too many anyway
now I clear arp table by cron 
	
	



```
arp -adn
```
 it delete 99.9% arp entries and partially solved my problem.


----------

